# WDJ Approved Foods List



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I found the approved foods list I received for Abbey were mostly ones I either hadn't heard of or ones I wouldn't feed. With the info you have it's probably better to research and pick your own. I feed Rawz kibble in moderation, and home cook for the biggest part of their diet. My main reason for keeping some kibble is their diet is for travel or emergencies.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

i,too,was shocked to see no mention of Fromm. It has been my preferred food for some time,though now I am also rotating with Only Natural Pet (last year rotated in Zignature multi variety proteins).Since i also feed Stella and Chewy's freeze dried at 2 of the meals (and i have no idea where freezedried raw would come under WDJ categories...), I am sticking w/what works for us. Fromm is family owned,never had a recall,dogs always did well with it...:dontknow:

Martha


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm really disgusted to be honest with you. I mean that list is severely cut and also says 2015 instead of 2017. There is no explanation at all as to why a HUGE favorite like FROMM is not on the list. I want to know why. I posted on their facebook page but no one from the company has responded.

So what makes a company good? Cash that they give to go on the list? What has changed that makes other companies no longer qualify? I really want answers to this-I feel like as subscribers that pay real money for this publication and this food list being a big reason why some people subscribe, we are really owed some answers here. 

I was not able to locate any type of e mail address that I could send a request into.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

They ARE on FB,and I see an email on their official site-or a contact us that takes you to an email message.

I know editor said they are looking for nutritional analysis now (upped the criteria for making the list) ,and some of the smaller companies had replied that the cost of supplying that was prohibitive. Fromm,being family owned, would fall into this category, I believe.

Martha


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

mashaphan said:


> They ARE on FB,and I see an email on their official site-or a contact us that takes you to an email message.
> 
> I know editor said they are looking for nutritional analysis now (upped the criteria for making the list) ,and some of the smaller companies had replied that the cost of supplying that was prohibitive. Fromm,being family owned, would fall into this category, I believe.
> 
> Martha


Thanks, I will check the website again. They did have a list of companies who didn't send in the analysis and Fromm was not mentioned. I can understand lesser known companies being left off that list, but not Fromm.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

> I know editor said they are looking for nutritional analysis now (upped the criteria for making the list) ,and some of the smaller companies had replied that the cost of supplying that was prohibitive.


All pet food manufacturers (big and small) will have a complete nutritional analysis for each of their formulas. The cost to supply that info would simply be the cost to send a fax/email. I suspect that some manufacturers are not so keen about handing various types of sensitive company information to an organization such as this. I know that I wouldn't be.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Correction printed in last WDJ issue-Fromm was just left out in error!:ahhhhh:

Martha


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

RD. said:


> All pet food manufacturers (big and small) will have a complete nutritional analysis for each of their formulas. The cost to supply that info would simply be the cost to send a fax/email. I suspect that some manufacturers are not so keen about handing various types of sensitive company information to an organization such as this. I know that I wouldn't be.


You are absolutely right on that point RD.! Of course all of the manufacturers have exact knowledge and records of their formulas and just would have to fax or email. Either they are protecting proprietary information or maybe in some cases hiding something. I had Javelin on Fromm when he came home, so I am glad to know that it was an editorial error that left them off the list initially.


----------



## Too tall (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been feeding Sully Orijen 6 Fish Grain-Free and add whatever protein is currently in the fridge as well as some veg. he asks for.

He is not picky however Sully is not enthusiastic about food unless it is fresh meat or fish.

I'm always listening to wise words from Poodle folks. Tell me about FROMM, there is much to look at!

FWIIW I get the Orijen from Chewy.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Orijen is an awesome food,but a little too "hot' for my tastes and a little too pricey for my pocketbook. (Che's breeder (well,one of them) mixed ONE w/Orijen,which baffled me.)

basically,i trust Fromm-never a recall of dry foods,family owned/run,and when i had a dog who HAD to have fish based food,they had a good selection. Dogs do well on it, and I can change proteins a few times/year. If you are happy w/the six-fish,by all means stay w/it. (we get out Stella and Chewy freeze dried fro chewy.com-LOVE Chewy!)

Martha et al


----------



## Too tall (Mar 15, 2017)

Whomever recommended Fromm Thank You 

I've rarely seen my boy decimate a bowl of chow that fast.

Change is good.


----------

